# 4/29 Pensacola Beach



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Hooked up with Letsgofishin at 6 this morning and got down the beach a ways to our first spot. Started out slow. Weird day in general. Fleas were hard to find, but had some fresh dead shrimp we picked up from Hot Spots Bait and Tackle(thanks Matt and Chris). Had to try several different spots. But it was on and off all day. Ended up catching 8 Redfish, kept our 2 both between 26 &27inches. Then the Pompano bite turned on, we ended up with 3 Pompano all between 12 and 14 inches. Caught several bluefish and several catfish through out the day. Couldnt get completely dialed in to the bite today, but it was still a great day on the beach, you couldnt ask for better weather. I appreciate Letsgofishin asking me to go with him, he really taught me a lot and it ended up being a great day all the way around. We couldnt get picks today of the fish until we each got to our houses. I am going to upload the pics of the fish I caught and Letsgofishin will upload his when he gets in.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like a great day. Was your red on the shrimp or fleas? How bout the pompano? Were the Pompano deep today? I really wanted to go but surf fishing is costing me all my PTO at this rate I may work through Christmas!!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

The reds hit shrimp and fleas so did the pompano. We caught the pompano out deep and in shallow. Like I said it was a weird day all the way around. THe bite would get going then drop off just like that, then it would pick back up again, did that all day long. I am cooking the pompano right now on the grill I will post pics of it when it comes off.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

how was the water clarity???? nice fish also thanks for the report


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I was ok, wasnt clear, but wasnt to bad murky, I have seen it much worse.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

are those both pompano? Im looking at the color difference. Ive never caught one so Im just asking


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah they are both pompano, one just got colder than the other in cooler.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Pics Of the Largest Pompano grilled whole For dinner.....


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

looks good man i need to go catch some


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sweet Grillin Pics !! Couple of red stripes and some cheesey grits and some greens. Yes sir.


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

tasty pics gonna have to try that , headin out in mornin near portifino to c if i can get some grillin material


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

It sure was a great day to get out.Too bad the pomps didn't turn on like I expected but we did catch a few fish anyway.


----------

